
NRA goes global - ycombi17760704
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-01-03/nra-goes-global-with-its-pro-gun-agenda
======
masonic

      The gun rights group raised $312 million in 2017, the most recent year for which numbers are available—about a 15 percent drop from 2016
    

In other words, they raise more in a Presidential election year than in a year
without a Congressional election. Shocking!

